# banada seat



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Hey, I wanna get a banada on my seat, I was just wondering how easy is it to do?
I guess you can't just staple it right on there? what needs to be done??

Thanks


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

all you need is elmers glue or glue stick.


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

naw, but i cant believe you actually asked this question though. you need to be able to sew. what the fuck wee you thinkin.


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Dec 17 2005, 07:07 PM~4427028
> *naw, but i cant believe you actually asked this question though. you need to be able to sew. what the fuck wee you thinkin.
> *


kinda figured that :biggrin: iunno shit about this stuff homie, be easy


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

its all good, what color bandanas you gon' use. post it up when your done.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Dec 17 2005, 11:56 PM~4428209
> *its all good, what color bandanas you gon' use. post it up when your done.
> *


for sure... I was thinking going with black, not sure yet tho... how easy is this to go on? can it just go right over the stock matireal?? and just sew it on from there??


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

im pretty sure you could do it right over the material. fuck it i would. what is the color of the interior now?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i started a huggggeee topic about bandana print material go use the search and find my topic from a couple months back and read through should help you alot


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

whats he need help on...?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Dec 18 2005, 09:09 PM~4433507
> *im pretty sure you could do it right over the material. fuck it i would. what is the color of the interior now?
> *


Its for a bmx bike seat...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 18 2005, 10:22 PM~4433905
> *i started a huggggeee topic about bandana print material go use the search and find my topic from a couple months back and read through should help you alot
> *


Great, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wtf is a banada?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 02:20 PM~4437485
> *wtf is a banada?
> *


Isn't that a Gwen Stephani song??? 

"This shit is banadas, b-a-n-a-d-a-s" :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 02:20 PM~4437485
> *wtf is a banada?
> *


*bandana my bad :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 19 2005, 03:03 PM~4437824
> *Isn't that a Gwen Stephani song???
> 
> "This shit is banadas, b-a-n-a-d-a-s"  :dunno:
> ...


LOL! stfu! :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

bump :dunno:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 19 2005, 05:03 PM~4437824
> *Isn't that a Gwen Stephani song???
> 
> "This shit is banadas, b-a-n-a-d-a-s"  :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 23 2005, 06:47 PM~4469201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




































































































































:uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 17 2005, 02:02 PM~4425147
> *Hey, I wanna get a banada on my seat, I was just wondering how easy is it to do?
> I guess you can't just staple it right on there? what needs to be done??
> 
> ...


i was gonna put banada on my seat too, but i couldnt figure out what the fuck i was talking about


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i just covered my console and arm rests in my 01 lincoln it looks good as fuck i would cover more but im trying to sell the car so i dont want to glue anything but it looks damn good and i covered the back of my cell phone :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Dec 26 2005, 11:25 PM~4489163
> *i was gonna put banada on my seat too, but i couldnt figure out what the fuck i was talking about
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 2 2006, 01:36 PM~4534270
> *i just covered my console and arm rests in my 01 lincoln it looks good as fuck i would cover more but im trying to sell the car so i dont want to glue anything  but it looks damn good and i covered the back of my cell phone :biggrin:
> *


Any pics?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 03:55 PM~4540614
> *Any pics?
> *


of banada? :dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 4 2006, 03:07 PM~4548279
> *of banada? :dunno:
> *


Bandana seats on bmx's


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 3 2006, 02:55 PM~4540614
> *Any pics?
> *


no id dont, i need a camera.


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 4 2006, 04:07 PM~4548279
> *of banada? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Jan 8 2006, 02:41 PM~4573749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


touch a dick :uh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 10 2006, 05:25 PM~4588137
> *<s>touch</s> banad a dick :uh:
> *


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

hahahahhahaha he says something to me because someone else made fun of his typing 

your a fuckin clown kid theres no need to try and be a tough guy its all good 

its cool you wanna be a gangster bmx biker


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tical killa beez_@Jan 11 2006, 07:32 PM~4597717
> *hahahahhahaha he says something to me because someone else made fun of his typing
> 
> your a fuckin clown kid theres no need to try and be a tough guy its all good
> ...


thats not it, but ok... :ugh:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 04:54 PM~4619594
> *thats not it, but ok... :ugh:
> *


yeah, leave him alone....

he's just trying to get some banada phone for his bike....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 14 2006, 03:02 PM~4619633
> *yeah, leave him alone....
> 
> he's just trying to get some banada phone for his bike....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 17 2005, 12:02 PM~4425147
> *Hey, I wanna get a banada on my seat, I was just wondering how easy is it to do?
> I guess you can't just staple it right on there? what needs to be done??
> 
> ...


I CAN MAKE THEM I MADE SOME FOR THIS BIKE CLUB AROUND MY HOOD LET ME KNOW IF U WANT ONE.BANDANA RITE I THINK U SPELLED IT WRONG ON UR TOPIC


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Jan 14 2006, 08:47 PM~4621785
> *I CAN MAKE THEM I MADE SOME FOR THIS BIKE CLUB AROUND MY HOOD LET ME KNOW IF U WANT ONE.BANDANA RITE I THINK U SPELLED IT WRONG ON UR TOPIC
> *


No, I wanna do it myself


----------



## dobo (Jan 13, 2006)

i am gonna do white paisley bandana with gold button tucking for my gold 63' impala dubble low' and black with white button tucking for my cadillac sts non lowlow'


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dobo_@Jan 16 2006, 12:25 PM~4633378
> *i am gonna do white paisley bandana with gold button tucking for my gold 63' impala dubble low' and black with white button tucking for my cadillac sts non lowlow'
> *


nice  post some pics when its done


----------

